# First Kentucky SD Breads



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 2, 2021)

First ones for daughter.

Used the clever carrot recipe for one loaf but divided for 2 smalls.













Finally a full size oven with temp control.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 2, 2021)

Looks like the local change hasnt hurt the bread master. Bring on the butter!

Jim


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 2, 2021)

Now that looks good.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 2, 2021)

Nice job Rick. What is the address to the bakery?     

 Warren


----------



## sandyut (Aug 2, 2021)

great loaves!  I am sure your daughter will be enjoying your cooking!  I bet you are also liking the bigger place.  congrats!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 2, 2021)

Whew. Glad you meant KY the state and not the lube. Would be a little slippery going down the ole gullet!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2021)

Looks great Rick, I think you are turning into the Bread master from the Sausage master!!
Al


----------



## daveomak (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm waiting for your handle change...  KY smkr...   LOL....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 2, 2021)

Thanks

Prob wont change name until we are up here perm in Sept.


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 2, 2021)

You nailed it again, Rick! Awesome looking bread!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 2, 2021)

It's the posts like this that are the hardest for me while I'm doing the keto thing... 
Man I could probably eat a whole loaf in one sitting on a cheat day! LOL!
Looks great!


----------

